# Topbox Mini Help



## Salamander (5/5/16)

Could somebody please help with a Topbox mini. I have 2 questions:
In temperature control mode there seems to be no way of setting the max wattage - it stays on 75W. There also appears to be no way of locking the base resistance. The resistance doesn't change, but all my other mods have to be locked.
any ideas>


----------



## Andre (5/5/16)

Seems it chooses it own wattage based on your choice of temperature. No, resistance cannot be locked in. Found these answers here: http://vapeonwattreviews.com/dvices/kangertech/kangertech-topbox-mini/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Salamander (5/5/16)

Thanks Andre. That is about what I figured out. However, no matter what temperature you select it stays on 75W. It works well despite being a bit different to what I am used to.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

